# Can you freeze lemon zest?



## suziquzie

It seems I always end up with  recipes that call for lemon juice, no zest, or vice versa. 
I can always find something to do with the juice, but I'm wondering if I can freeze the zest for a rainy day where I need zest but not the juice, instead of zesting a whole new lemon.


----------



## Barbara L

Yes, it freezes really well.

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

cool, thanks! 
I do it with ginger all the time, i figured it would be ok.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Supposedly freezing zest makes it even more potent.


----------



## Katie H

I  don't freeze the  zest, but I freeze the  lemon halves from being squeezed.  When I need zest, I just zest the  frozen  flesh on my microplane.  Sooooo good.


----------



## Michael in FtW

Short answer to your original question suziquzie - yes.


----------



## suziquzie

Thanks....
How about minced fresh garlic? I don't like the bottled stuff I think it tastes funny. I always chop it fresh, but if I had a few TB in the freezer in a pinch that would be swell!


----------



## letscook

lemons- when i see them on sale I buy alot of them, zest them all and put the zest into freezer - i take plastic wrap zest the lemon onto it and fold into a lil pkg so i know i have one lemon in each lil ppkg  then put inot freezer bag -then put the whole lemons in the freezer for when i need them - works great-- sometimes i will juice all of them  and place the juice into ice cube trays - when frozen pop them out and store into a freezer bag. then put the rest into another bag just to throw into soups  shrimp boil , chicken etc. I purchased ice cube trays from the dollar store for the juice as it sometimes leaves the flavor of the lemon 

Garlic- I have frozen it many times - just remember it will come out softer.  I will chopp a bunch up and place in a jar and pour olive oil over it and store in fridge, that way you have garlic flavored oil and chopped garlic.


----------



## sabixatzil1

jpmcgrew said:


> Supposedly freezing zest makes it even more potent.



Just what I wanted to say


----------



## suziquzie

Katie E said:


> I don't freeze the zest, but I freeze the lemon halves from being squeezed. When I need zest, I just zest the frozen flesh on my microplane. Sooooo good.


 
Glad this thread came back up...
Katie I froze my last lemon halves to try it your way...
IT IS SO EASY!!!! I like zesting them much better when frozen. 
Thanks!


----------



## HushBull

The zest should also dry really well. Put on paper towel and let dry on your counter. The put in airtight container (an old spice bottle).
Pulsate the zest with kosher salt... bam, lemon salt.


----------



## ChefJune

Barbara L said:


> Yes, it freezes really well.
> 
> Barbara



yes, but not for long.  It loses it's "oomph" in a couple of months, so use it soon and make more!


----------



## HushBull

ChefJune said:


> yes, but not for long.  It loses it's "oomph" in a couple of months, so use it soon and make more!


Right, that is why I think it is best to dry it. It's not wrapped in the moisture of the water while frozen. When dried out it should keep just as long, if not longer. And it will reconstitute with just the slightest hint of dampness.


----------



## Mel!

It will not be the same when you thaw it as it was before you froze it but it is OK if you intend to use in in something you are going to cook, such as cakes. 

Mel


----------



## DaveSoMD

Katie E said:


> I don't freeze the zest, but I freeze the lemon halves from being squeezed. When I need zest, I just zest the frozen flesh on my microplane. Sooooo good.


 
That is exactly what I do too.  Works very well.


----------



## eva6206213

freeze   fruit   sometimes  good~


----------



## expatgirl

gowd, I admire you, SQ............deal with 3 or 4 kids on a daily basis )that right there makes ye cerfiable), climb out on the balcony to jump off a few times a week.............and you want to know about freezing lemon zest????????  even my hubby knows who you are..........jest kidding you........I love and look forward to your zany posts.................you really want to know about lemon zest........c'mon...............


----------



## expatgirl

yes, you can freeze it..........I actually recommend it....................if you've seen the price of lemons or limes in KZ you will say words never uttered out of your mouths before.................what the......................there's no way................... what the holy.................................I told ya.............you just go bananers over here............oh, those are ten us dollars a pound.....................quite hosestly since I've been home for the past 2 days I really don't think it's much better...........man, prices have gone up.................


----------

